# Blackfires wet diamond + NEW Blackfires ivory wax on the ST



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, after having the car nearly a year now i decided it needed a bit of a proper pc session.

Sorry there's no before but to be honest it wasn't dirty, and any marks would not show up on the pics, the n the weather was crap for the afters so the car looks better in the flesh

I firstly washed down the car using the gilmour foam gun loaded with snowfoam and maxisuds 2, then used two bucket method with the schmitt mitt, car was then hosed down and i then used my new Autogleam water filter to fill a watering can with water, i then used this to sheet of the water, the car was then pat dried with two waffle weave towels.

Then the car was clayed with sonus green clay and i used a bit of sonus grey clay on the harder to shift bits, i then gave car a bit of a quick QD to remove any residue (i didn't bother with a rewash as there wasn't much residue left over)

I then set about the car with Menzerna IP on a white sfx 4" pad via the PC, I'm not sure why i use the 4" pad but i think i just prefer the feel i get with them, as always i was blown away with the the finish the IP left (almost LSP ready), but just to be sure i went over with Menzerna FP2 again on a 4" sfx white pad.

Then out came the blackfire wet diamond A.F.P.P, this was applied via the PC on a 4" blue SFX pad, as always goes on nicely and buffs of so easily, now the finish was looking and feeling exceptional, i do really like this stuff .

And for the finale i added my new Blackfire Wet Diamond Ivory Carnauba wax, i applied it via hand with a Zymol sponge applicator, then buffed it off , WOW the finish was amazing and the stuff went on and came of so easily (wipe on and nearly immediately off again), the paint was popping and the finish felt slick and looked wet, everything i was wanting from it TBH.

* The products* :thumb:





































* The finished job*


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, that looks seriously glossy & flake-poppin'!

Nice write-up and work mate:thumb:


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Spot on that! Thats just amazing how shiny that is!


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

looks really good!! do you by any chance have a 50/50 picture? w.d.a.f.p.p/wet ivory carnauba kit?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mk1 said:


> looks really good!! do you by any chance have a 50/50 picture? w.d.a.f.p.p/wet ivory carnauba kit?


??, not sure what you mean


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Exellent Work, Nice Slick Finish!


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

182_blue said:


> ??, not sure what you mean


i mean a foto that shows the result with and without the wet ivory wax! because i do like the finish with the new ivory wax but i'm not to sure if it is that different from the wet diamond a.f.p.p.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Flaketastic mate (to be read in a Smashy n Nicey voice !!)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mk1 said:


> i mean a foto that shows the result with and without the wet ivory wax!


Ahh, erm no not really, never thought, then again im not sure it would have showed up on the pics as the camera isnt the best in the world


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

That as got to me the best looking st, and the picture are great!! what camera are you using?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Now that looks great  

I've always been a fan of the Wet Diamond and that shows why :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

MattFletcher said:


> That as got to me the best looking st, and the picture are great!! what camera are you using?


its just a cannon ixus 65 point a shoot jobbie i bought from someone of here for just over a ton :thumb:


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

182_blue said:


> its just a cannon ixus 65 point a shoot jobbie i bought from someone of here for just over a ton :thumb:


you get good results with m8y, well done!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

Car looks fantastic and very very wet:thumb: 

Not too sure about the parking though:lol: :lol:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow the shine on that is amazing, lovely flake popping aswell


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

stunning finish there. :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Looks very nice as usual mate :thumb: 

Got a Black X type sport to do just round the corner from you at the weekend if you fancy poping round for a coffee, I'm sure my mate won't mind  
(weather wont mater as I've got a factory unit to use  )

Darren


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Lespaul said:


> Looks very nice as usual mate :thumb:
> 
> Got a Black X type sport to do just round the corner from you at the weekend if you fancy poping round for a coffee, I'm sure my mate won't mind
> (weather wont mater as I've got a factory unit to use  )
> ...


hi mate, how goes it, wheres the x type at ?


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I'll pm you  

Darren


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a truly great finish


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice finish, what are your thoughts on the new wax?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Very nice finish, what are your thoughts on the new wax?


i like it, its a on and straight off wax, it gave very nice results on the ST, i did have issues with the weather (rain etc) so i would like to reapply when the weather is good


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I knew you'd get it on asap lol! Great results, flake pop pics are nice, but what strikes me is the glow... and that's with relatively poor light! I'm lokking forward to a proper play myself with this wax, finally got a non Zymol detail booked in soon, so should get chance then.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> I knew you'd get it on asap lol! Great results, flake pop pics are nice, but what strikes me is the glow... and that's with relatively poor light! I'm lokking forward to a proper play myself with this wax, finally got a non Zymol detail booked in soon, so should get chance then.


I think you will approve , it prefers the quick off approach but it is nice to use, i also thought the car had a glow about it, didn't realise it could bee seen on the pics its looks sort of redder too.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

That is ultimate mint. Musta had some swabs out to do the badges 

The car has an awesome gloss to it, and the flake is crazy.

Why do products like this have to come out, im skint!


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

That looks fappin' perfect, I can almost smell oranges looking at the pics!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Best its looked yet mate!!

Stunning and that wax looks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers chaps


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh yes mate - looks uber bling Shaun, very nice indeed.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

flake-popping-tatic mate:thumb: 

that looks stunning and the glow is amazing...like the flame on a candle


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Looks stunning, fantastic finish.


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

AMAZING looks the dogs danglies. What a finish top work mate.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome

our ST has yet to see serious pc action, but i think its about time aswell. all the washes from the winter have left a few marks that need removing

great inspitation to get mine done


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

looks superb,extreme def.pics show the quality off perfectly :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

stunning finish Shaun absolutely dripping

what brush / tool are you using for around the badges as they are super clean?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

VERY VERY NICE brilliant shine.. What would that stuff look like on Performance Blue!! UR Focus is just perfect!!!!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks amazing mate. Saying that though, your car/s always look amazing. I think that I ran out of superlatives for your work ages ago. :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good, defintely a very wet looking finish and nice flake popping there... The paint colour is a cracker on that car and its looking really well! :thumb:


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

I cant get over how wet and how slick that looks,:doublesho  I keep having to go back to look at the pics.

Superb mate

Ant


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Versoman said:


> stunning finish Shaun absolutely dripping
> 
> what brush / tool are you using for around the badges as they are super clean?


cheers chaps :thumb:

Versoman i cleaned them a few weeks back with the brush below, then just washed with a mitt this time, here is the one below from Autopia, quite cheap too


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

amazing detail


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

That looks amazing.
Got mine yesterday and cant wait to try it out :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

skid said:


> That looks amazing.
> Got mine yesterday and cant wait to try it out :thumb:


let me know how you get on with it, as its always nice to see what others think


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome mate. loving the last 3 pics. looking super glossy:thumb:


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

wow, thats impressive!!


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

simply stunning shaun:doublesho , the best the car has looked! you will struggle to get a finer finish


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^thanks chap, appreciated


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mmmm looks absolutely lovely! Great finish achieved there dude.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Sold... Had been thinking of getting the Blackfire duo, now there is no doubt... A truley top finish...

Well done.


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Amazing finish as per usual, But pictures never do your car justice mate.


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats looking superb matey. Love the picture of the ST badge, really shows off the flake! 

Mick


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks mick, im quite happy with it now


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Pop springs to mind! Excellent work.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

:doublesho top job


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive!


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

that looks mint Shaun - what i noticed at the Leeds day was how clean your brakes were - what do you use on the callipers etc?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ben H said:


> that looks mint Shaun - what i noticed at the Leeds day was how clean your brakes were - what do you use on the callipers etc?


well, the callipers were painted a while back, and i now just use little detailing brushes on them and a bit of AG engine cleaner on them, or wheel brightner if i don't have the AG handy, also my spokes are quite open so it makes them easy to do :thumb:


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I may be an old fart, but man do I love that colour and combined with the product and the PC, what can I say but kin AWSOME....:doublesho reminds me of my candy and metalflake spraying days, well Ive' got the pc and the rest of the gear and am just itching to get started but to be honest the range of products shown on the forum is mind blowing and everytime I think right this is what system I am going to use, I read another thread of what system someone else has used and then its OH GAWD....ere we go again......:wall: but nevertheless, fantastic pics.....:thumb:

Sean.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hahah, thx folks


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

That mate, is MINT! 

Lovely lovely wet look with a real pop to it.

Very nice. :thumb: 

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks steve, and everyones nice comments are much appreciated


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

That looks awesome...great write up....I can't belive how wet the car looks..


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That is really amazing - fantastic finish :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Its still looking nice, here it is after a quick wash yesterday, i can confirm that the Ivory beads well


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

i want that car!!! :driver: :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice flake poppin


----------



## jonboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Great review and a really nice looking car:thumb: 

I tried the Ivory canauba on the company car a met blue Mazda, PO106ff then the Black Fire sealant followed by the wax. Same as you Shaun really easy to use and it does leave a kind of glow afterwards, only thing is now i'm addicted to the smell and find i keep opening the jar just for a wiff:lol:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

182_blue said:


>


Thats just pure "Sneinton Bling" :lol:

I love the way the light reflects off the angles, creating such a rich colour.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Sweet flake popping there :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

still looks A1 Shaun!

I've found the Ivory to bead similair to Zymol Carbon, we shall see if it lasts as long :thumb:


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Lookin superb 182_blue!!:thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

that looks superb I've used this Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish then this Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection so it looks like the wax is definitely worth the money :thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks tremendous.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, who dug this up, Thx chaps

ps i can still confirm the wax is going strong, but i have topped it up


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Christ!! that looks mint

ooooh i do love this car of yours

Daz


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres a few pics after a QD yesterday


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice! Show n shine results to be announced soon, bit snowed under this week lol!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its still looking supberb with the top up there Shaun. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Am slowly coming around to loving this colour, wasnt sure at first but nice one shaun looks superb


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks brilliant mate, Finish looks stunning!. Can you find the Blackfire in places like halfrauds?. Cause those pictures have tempted me to pick some up. Also when you say you put the wax on then pretty much took it off, how long would you roughly say you left it on the car?.


----------



## st24gazza (Jan 4, 2007)

top notch m8, stunning car,best colour imho,well done.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Blake-R said:


> That looks brilliant mate, Finish looks stunning!. Can you find the Blackfire in places like halfrauds?. Cause those pictures have tempted me to pick some up. Also when you say you put the wax on then pretty much took it off, how long would you roughly say you left it on the car?.


i got mine from polished bliss mate, speak to rich :thumb:, when i say on and off, i basically do say a wing, leave it for a few moments then remove it, if your getting the wax i wholeheartedly recommend the blackfire afpp too


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well, gave the ST a bit of a going over with Blackfires AFPP with polycharger in it and have to say it still goes on quite easy and comes off nicely too, will just need to wait to see how it lasts now, but overall im very impressed and water just sheets straight of at the moment


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

a simply stunning finish!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

stunning


----------



## Sarah_v (Jun 11, 2007)

Really nice, great work, I love the ST orange, if it looks this great in pics, it must look unbelievable in the flesh!


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Flake me!!!

Thats wetter than a wet thing that is......:thumb:

Daz


----------



## Maxym (Apr 27, 2007)

Mighty fine detail. Knockout. :thumb:


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

shaun ,next time you do the focus give me a shout .i've got to fire over ice kit but i'm not sure how to use the afpp


i'll come and watch you .


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful finish, almost porn !!

Hopefully one of my mates will get one that colour one day, Id love to treat that paint to some TLC.

Thanks for the write up :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

davewhitt said:


> shaun ,next time you do the focus give me a shout .i've got to fire over ice kit but i'm not sure how to use the afpp
> 
> i'll come and watch you .


i believe Shaun owns a VW Golf now dave...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

davewhitt said:


> shaun ,next time you do the focus give me a shout .i've got to fire over ice kit but i'm not sure how to use the afpp
> 
> i'll come and watch you .


Wet diamond is just about the easiest and most forgiving sealant available. You could slap it on with a butter knife it would still wipe off first go. Just do it :thumb:


----------

